

My 1st experiment with Feedback Army - henryprecheur
http://henry.precheur.org/clan.cx/feedbackarmy

======
raffi
Thanks for posting this. I run Feedback Army and one of the most rewarding
things about running it is hearing (or reading) stories like yours. Glad it's
working for you. It's a service that definitely came out of this community (I
developed it after reading an HN post asking if such a service existed).

~~~
wdewind
I've used Feedback Army twice so far in the 25-50 range. I really want to love
your product, and it's super well designed and easy to use, but the people on
Amazon Turk just suck IMO. The feedback I got was completely generic and they
seemed to be trying to answer all my questions the way I "wanted" them to -
this seems to be a cultural thing in East Asia. It was very frustrating.

I understand there is some give and take with how I ask my questions and
analyze the results (ie: what you put in is what you get out to a certain
extent) but it would be awesome to be able to pay more and limit your users to
specific countries or regions (if this means moving off Amazon Turk so be it.
I would pay much more money than you are currently charging for a higher
quality service).

~~~
henryprecheur
Yes, the answers' quality seemed very variable: the most critical answers were
the most useful. I'd also be willing to pay a premium to get reviews from the
"meanest" soldiers ;-)

~~~
jasongullickson
"Feedback Drill Sergeant" perhaps?

